

Nuts & Bolts of a Non-Compete Agreement (From both sides) - raheemm
http://hitechanswers.net/non-compete-agreements

======
hga
Yet another reason California reigns supreme in entrepreneurship. And I think
a very big one, e.g. the evolution of Silicon Valley would have been
tremendously slower if key people had been prevented from leaving Shockley and
then Fairchild plus all the cross-fertilization from ... _job hopping_ (boo,
hiss :-).

